# Modified Dodge Charger Police Car for your child to drive on Halloween



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

My son who is almost 4 will be going as a policeman this year for Halloween. I bought a Dodge Charger Police Car Ride-On (Kid Trax) and completely pimped it out with headlights, foglights, 30+ LED flashing lights, speakers, subwoofer, amp, upgraded siren, carpet, batteries, etc... Below is a link to the project, the parts I used, videos and pictures. You have never seen anything like this. If you have a son or daughter that wants to go as a policeman, I can guarentee you and your kid will be the talk of the neighborhood when you roll down the street in a modified powerwheels. Another option is to switch out to blue/green lights and add a large Ghostbuster Sticker on the hood for your little Ghostbuster!

Link: http://forum.modifiedpowerwheels.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=244


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

That really looks Great. You obviously put a lot of time, thought, and effort into that and it shows. Nice Job ! I would love to see that show up at my house on Halloween night. The closest thing we had was a guy that came every year pulling his kids around in a pimped out American Flyer wagon.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Love it! Your son is going to be the envy of the neighborhood.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Now if I could just get my Haunt to be the envy of the neighborhood! Ah well, little by little each year.


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

WOW!! that looks like a lot of work. I would love to see a picture of it in action.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

I will post some video of him driving it this Halloween for sure.


----------



## Wild Bill (Sep 8, 2010)

That is awesome!!!! Great job, have to keep that in mind for next year.


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

Absolutely amazing


----------

